# Non CS to CS



## Spartan208 (May 1, 2021)

Hi there, I was curious if I was to transfer from a non-civil service department to a civil service department, what else would I have to do other than take the written test and put in for non resident? Do I have to do the PAT again as well? Just curious if it’s worth the hassle for a larger department


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

I know for my department (Boston) we don’t take laterals. Although, we have in the past, I think the last time was maybe 2007. I’m pretty sure Quincy sometimes accepts laterals. For the most part I think it’s all about timing. Departments will open up to laterals when they need to basically. So to answer your question simply, your milage will vary.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Agreed with the above post as well it all depends. We had someone leave (non cs) for hometown (cs) in fact one town over and had to everything soup to nuts except an academy. However they had to make sure 
in service was completed prior to starting and do a full fto.
That said i.have a friend how jumped ship from non cs to.cs, and pretty much walked in with a few very minor exceptions.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Yes, to go from a non-civil service pd to civil service department your only option is to take the exam and go through the whole process (including PAT). In most circumstances you would not need to repeat the acadmey.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Why is it that everything in mass requires 12 tests, 15 academies and your left arm just to change departments


----------



## Spartan208 (May 1, 2021)

Thank you. I wasn’t sure if I the upcoming changes to POST, if I should be taking the civil service exam and will be treated like every other joe candidate completing every step. 

Will any civil service town/cities make me re-take the academy?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Spartan208 said:


> Thank you. I wasn’t sure if I the upcoming changes to POST, if I should be taking the civil service exam and will be treated like every other joe candidate completing every step.
> 
> Will any civil service town/cities make me re-take the academy?


There’s no guarantee that a larger city like Worcester, Springfield, or Boston will take your academy certification. Towns and small cities might. I’m sure if you end up in a small town that’s CS they’ll be glad to save the money on sending you there.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Spartan208 said:


> Thank you. I wasn’t sure if I the upcoming changes to POST, if I should be taking the civil service exam and will be treated like every other joe candidate completing every step.
> 
> Will any civil service town/cities make me re-take the academy?


Boston will make you jump through all the hoops. From the CS exam and everything in between leading up to the academy. Last time Boston accepted laterals was 2007 or 2008 in which case they didn’t need to go through the academy. Not to mention you’ll need residence status in Boston, very few people get on that don’t live in the city.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Spartan208 said:


> Thank you. I wasn’t sure if I the upcoming changes to POST, if I should be taking the civil service exam and will be treated like every other joe candidate completing every step.
> 
> Will any civil service town/cities make me re-take the academy?


Boston will make you go through their academy, I’ve heard that Transit might as well.

It’s very important that you “learn” things you already know with a new patch on your janitor khakis. 🙄


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Roy Fehler said:


> Boston will make you go through their academy, I’ve heard that Transit might as well.
> 
> It’s very important that you “learn” things you already know with a new patch on your janitor khakis. 🙄


Unless you were part of the special lateral transfer group of 2007 where Ed Davis needed to take laterals so all his buddies from Lowell PD could join him when he became Commissioner of Boston.


----------

